# Writingforums.com will be updating our Privacy Policy



## Kevin_L (Apr 17, 2018)

Writingforums.com will be updating our Privacy Policy to reflect the upcoming Privacy rules in Europe.

 Please visit the  the new here Privacy Policy.


If you have any questions or concerns please let us know.


Writingforums.com Admin


----------

